# Anyone In Colorado Springs Area?



## Bri1218 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi everyone! Well as you may know, I rescued my Harold from a hawk attack. He is so much better and sadly no longer loveable like he was in the beginning. Well I will soon be releasing him back to his flock and mate, which makes me both happy and sad. I thought I should offer my indoor home to a pigeon or dove that needs it and wants it! 

If there are any pigeons or doves in a home or rescue that need to find a permanant home, please let me know. I live in the Colorado Springs area and I am sure there is a birdie or two needing a home around here somewhere. Thank you everyone!


----------

